# BIND 9.8.4 without GSSAPI, reinstall



## oleg_skat (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi to all!

I compiled the BIND 9.8.4-P2 from the port and  chose an option GSSAPI in the config window. But it has been compiled without GSSAPI. 

```
named -V
BIND 9.8.4-P2 built with '--prefix=/usr' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--enable-threads' 
'--enable-getifaddrs' '--disable-linux-caps' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-randomdev=/dev/random' '--without-idn' '--without-libxml2'
using OpenSSL version: OpenSSL 0.9.8y 5 Feb 2013
```
But it has dependence on Samba4. Must *I* remove Samba4 and reinstall it together?  Or is there some other possibility for compiling in this case? How must *I* install BIND with the --with-gssapi option?


----------



## frankpeng (Nov 25, 2013)

I've got the same problem but have not yet gotten the solution. Please help me to fix the problem. I had chosen GSSAPI and recompiled the port with REPLACE_BASE.. =yes. Still I cannot find GSSAPI*.*


----------

